# P238 or 938?



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Been wanting one of either model for an EDCC. I will pocket carry. I know they have both been on the market for several years now, so I'm interested in hearing about any reliability issues that have come up with either? Comments, suggestions? I've pretty much already talked myself into it, and have never really heard any bad press about either model, just wondering what the experience has been with either model. I am favoring the 938 because I like 9mm, but I can live with either.

Thoughts? Suggestions? Thx


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I have the 238 got it for my wife but she's a little worried about carring it. The gun has close to 1000 rounds through it,with no problems other then the HP ammo, some will give a hard time feeding the frist round, but it seems to be fine shooting the rest of the clip. Very accurate, and light a fun gun to shoot, I don't pocket carry but it is small enough to. The 938 isn't much bigger never had a chance to shoot one Either one would be a good choice in my opinion..


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

IMO the 938 is borderline for pocket carry. Mine is a P938 Extreme, and I have only tried with the 7 round magazines. In my case, I think it is too large for pocket carry, unless I get pants with larger pockets. I wear mostly jeans, and have found the pockets on Wranglers to be too short for the P938 and a holster. 

I do have some cargo pants that seem to have larger, deeper pockets, but so far I have not had them on when I was around pocket holsters to try.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I wondered about jeans carry. Those usually have kinda tight pockets. I usually wear cargo shorts or dress slacks and the slacks tend to have larger, deeper pockets. I wear those for work normally and shorts when I'm not working. Most of the year it's not cold enough here for me to want to wear jeans. Maybe January, February some but usually not more than then. Starts getting warm in March, hot in May through Sept, warm in Oct/Nov. Maybe highs in the 60's 70's in Dec. so for me, I prefer cargo shorts. I carry a Bersa CC now and it fits pretty well into most anything I wear, but the jeans are a little more of a tight fit and it does print in them. I don't really care if it prints, just to me if folks notice, it tells them not to bother me.


----------



## mkautrey (May 12, 2016)

I have both P238 SAS and P938 SAS. I use the P238 for front pocket carry when needed and the P938 for IWB CC. IMO the P238 is the perfect pocket carry. There are some very effective .380 defensive ammo products on the market btw. Easy and accurate to shoot. The P938 can be used for pocket carry as well. It is just more noticable in size and weight. 
If you can compare both at your LGS or have a friend who has both, it will help you with your decision. Both are outstanding weapons. Good luck and have fun! Mike


----------



## 35542 (Sep 25, 2015)

I had a 938 and two 238s'. I sold all three. The first thing you need to be comfortable with is the SA similar to a 1911. I did not carry a round chambered because I did not like having the hammer cocked in my pocket, even though there is a safety. For reliability, they both are good guns but, 50% of all 938's previous to Oct 2015 were returned to Sig for upgrades or adjustments. The 938 had a two piece guide rod which flew out of the gun on some owners when it loosened. Sig's answer was a little Loctite on the threads. Really? a $700 -$800 and I need to put Loctite on a part? Screw U. The two 238's I had dented the brass on ejection. The first was a used Equinox I bought which Sig told me to send back for upgrades and ejector adjustment. I sold that and bout a brand new one built May this year. I didn't have three mags through it and it dented the brass. I sold it. I now own a M&P Bodyguard which is lighter and smaller than the 238. The trigger is similar to a revolver, very long but, you won't accidentally fire it and I carry it chambered with no hesitation. Oh and the Bodyguard cost half the price. 

BTW, all 938 and 238s built before Oct 2015 are having the MSH (main spring housing) replaced and the mag catch release replaced on some also. The problem is they charge $55 for shipping, total (to and from) and turnaround time is minimum 3 weeks.


----------



## TENWOLVES (Feb 7, 2016)

IMHO...., I wouldn't carry my P938 in my pocket, although it makes a great concealed carry gun, because of the ambi 1911 style safety I wouldn't feel safe having it riding in my pocket cocked and locked unless secured very well in an appropriate pocket holster, mine rides in a OWB Desantis Mini Scabbard, holster , it holds my 938 close in to my body but allows me to draw it out fast when needed, also I wear it at times in an ankle holster, I haven't had even one problem with my 938, very reliable and the big plus is how accurate this gun is... makes a great EDC, or back up gun I also carry this gun in an appendix style holster at times...


----------



## Swampguy (Jun 23, 2016)

I have both the p238 and the p938 and like them both. I have carried the p238 in a Desantis pocket holster and it works well for me even in Wrangler Jeans. I have not tried to pocket carry the P938 as it is just a tad longer, however I think I could. I have both inside and outside the waistband holsters for the p938 and use those with no problems. I personally prefer the paddle style OTWB holster as it is much more comfortable. 

My two Sigs were purchased this year and I have yet to have a failure to feed or fire and am well satisfied with both. My wife prefers her Remington RM380, but I do not like the long trigger pull. I am partial to the 9mm, but with some of the new defensive ammo available in .380, I sometimes carry it for convenience. When going into more unfriendly territory, I will always carry the 9mm. I used to carry the Colt Officers Model in .45, but seldom ever do so now as I prefer the smaller Sigs.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips. I ended up with a S+W Bodyguard because I don't care to have to carry cocked and locked, and don't want to have to remember to cock the hammer if drawing the gun. Found the safety extremely small and difficult to release on the 238 and just wasn't happy with having to deal with releasing it to fire the weapon if I had to draw it in a defense situation. I'd rather carry 9mm but I have to pocket carry so a 9 is a little too big.


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

BigAl23 said:


> .... BTW, all 938 and 238s built before Oct 2015 are having the MSH (main spring housing) replaced and the mag catch release replaced on some also. The problem is they charge $55 for shipping, total (to and from) and turnaround time is minimum 3 weeks.


I have a 938SAS that was Mfg'd before October '15 and have not been contacted by Sig, nor can I find any reference to a 938 recall (mandatory or otherwise) on the Sig website ... How did you find out about this recall ?

Thanks in advance!
SSSSteve


----------



## jkingrph (Nov 11, 2016)

I first saw a Kimber micro, the the Sig p238 and started doing some research. Let me back up and say I have been carrying a S&W 342 Ti Lite in a pocket holster and it's just a little large, my wife noticed the grip peeking out the other day. 

I soon discovered the Sig P938 is almost identical, only 0.4" longer than the P238, same height, width, and about 1oz difference in weight, so decided to get one of each. I have a P238 on the way, the 938 is not right now available.

I don't worry about tight pockets, because I just do not care for the tighter fit of most jeans any longer, so for my casual wear wear something more like "Dockers" or dress pants. I figure if I can conceal the 342 most of the time, the smaller Sigs will be no problem. I order a pocket holster for the 938 size, which will also fit the 238 , that has a short flap that folds over the grip so if it does show it will look like a front pocket wallet or cell phone case.


----------



## printlesswear (Apr 17, 2018)

My girlfriend carries the 938, it's not much bigger than the 238. She carries at 5 oclock though. Neither of us pocket carry, so can't help you there.


----------



## glockman55 (Apr 11, 2018)

I've had both the 238 and 938, bout the same size, I shoot the .380 a lot better than the 9mm in this size gun.. So I kept the P238 SAS and sold the 938.. Try them out first if you can before you buy..


----------



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

I find the P238 HD (stainless) version very easy to shoot.

It has a safety for a right handed person (i.e. on the left side of the gun).

I plan to pocket carry it with a holster that covers the left side safety. I wouldn't want to have an ambi safety as this would increase the chances of the safety being flipped off accidentally and would require a holster that covers both sides without making drawing the gun difficult.

My limited experience with small 9mm guns makes me think the P938 would be harder to shoot accurately.

I can shoot the P238 better than any handgun I have ever owned.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

I know this thread started in mid 2016 but there was a problem not mentioned with the P238 / 938 pistols.
After some use (probably a lot of use) the magazine could drop while shooting. 
Sig had/has a fix for it. In the first two years of ownership Sig will pay shipping for ANY firearm giving problems and the repairs are free to the customer.
After two years you will probably be asked to pay shipping. If there are any updates for your particular pistol Sig will install those at no cost to the owner.

Let us review... During lifetime ownership of a Sig, Sig will fix ANY problems that may come up, along with updating and all it might cost you $55 bucks.
How is that a bad deal?
Some of (or at least one I used to own) of the big name gun makers will not even let you pay them to fix their pistol if it is over a year old. Three years if you "register" the purchase.
I'm not going to "register" my guns.... Anywhere! Beretta, Just Sayin.

Sam


----------

